

Build Your Own Home Automation w/ Pusher, Twilio, and Arduino - jonmarkgo
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2012/08/diy-home-automation-using-twilio-powerswitch-arduino-and-pusher.html

======
jsilence
I'd like to add a pointer to OpenHAB, which has been released in Version 1.0.0
some days ago. It is an open source Home Automation Bus (HAB).

<https://code.google.com/p/openhab/>

~~~
jonmarkgo
That's awesome, are there any compatible pieces of hardware yet?

~~~
jsilence
KNX and other open standards of home automation are supported. So, yes.

------
thecodemonkey
This is really cool! But also kind of complex for a task that could be
performed in a much simpler way.

Using a GSM module such as the Telit GM862 [1], you will be able to receive
text messages directly on the Arduino without the need of any web services.
This would be much faster and cheaper. This particular module even includes a
GPS.

[1] [http://tinkerlog.com/2009/05/15/interfacing-arduino-with-
a-t...](http://tinkerlog.com/2009/05/15/interfacing-arduino-with-a-telit-
gm862/)

~~~
jonmarkgo
Indeed - I've been meaning to experiment with a GSM module actually, I just
had the WiFly handy so I built it with that instead. One thing I would say is
that using the WiFly allows you to connect with web services as well as the
cell networks (in my example I made a very basic Sinatra app with an on/off
button)

~~~
thecodemonkey
It's definitely also a good argument to just use what's in hand!

It is actually also possible to connect to the internet using that module,
using good old GPRS (The module contains a full TCP/IP) stack. Of course not
near as fast as an average wifi connection.

I used it to create a set-up where you can send a text message to the module:
"Where are you?", it would then respond with the latitude and longitude as
well as the geocoded address using Google Map's Geocoding API over GPRS.

~~~
jonmarkgo
That's really cool, didn't even realize it could do GPRS - is it hosted
anywhere?

~~~
asmithmd1
The Telit module is fully on the internet just like your PC. The module can do
GET's and POST's directly to any server - no extra host needed anywhere.

------
Timothee
I had skimmed the post earlier and came back because I thought "hmm, I wonder
how he got the Arduino publicly accessible…" and didn't remember seeing
anything about that.

But thanks to things like Pusher, you don't need that!

I was just picturing the request going to Twilio and then pinging the Sinatra
app on the Arduino directly… But Pusher and the like really help so much to
put things "online", albeit indirectly. But between a free Pusher app and a
free Heroku app, it's easy to get going without worrying of your home router
configuration or anything anything like that.

~~~
jonmarkgo
Early on, I actually attempted to run a webserver on the Arduino and have
Twilio POST to it. However, I couldn't find a good/easy way to make it
publicly accessible (tried no-ip, dyndns, etc.) - and while I could get it
working on my own router I couldn't find a good way to describe how to set it
up in the tutorial

------
jorahmormont
I use Wiser Home Control to take care of those annoying left-the-AC-on cases,
works on my iPhone. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHsjTdTPVnU>

~~~
jonmarkgo
Was the install expensive?

------
jeffiel
Check out ninjablocks too, really cool stuff they're building

~~~
BarnabasLAL
You piqued my interest, Jeff, so I did check out ninjablocks.com. They have a
cloud service (ninjablocks.com/cloud) that appears that the whole
heroku/pusher bit might be unnecessary. The hardware is open, so you could
build your own, or they are also doing limited runs were selling them for $155
AUD ($160 USD, £100 GBP) for the basic device, more with sensors and stuff.

I suppose one could also use IFTTT recipes too, again to get around the server
bit. Still, this is more DIY with websockets, so that's got a big cool factor.

~~~
jonmarkgo
Yeah, building it yourself isn't the cheapest solution - but it is the most
fun and interesting in my opinion. A Belkin WeMo (which integrates with IFTTT)
costs $60 per outlet, so it ends up cheaper but again..less fun

------
notregistering
Thank you for posting this Jon. I do believe I will have to put one together
now.

~~~
jonmarkgo
Great to hear, be sure to let me know how it works out or if you have any
problems :)

------
sean-duffy
Too bad there isn't anything like the PowerSwitch for UK power outlets!

------
sebastianavina
i'd like to point out that those devices are going to waste more energy in a
year, than the amount due to the A(C

------
Nowyouknow
Twilio! Why are you so cool?

------
carlsednaoui
Awesome tutorial Jon!

~~~
jonmarkgo
Thanks Carl! I'm loving the arduino hacking. Its a great prototyping tool

~~~
carlsednaoui
Yeah, it looks like a lot of fun! I actually just got my Arduino Uno and can't
wait to start playing with it. Def. bookmarking this tutorial :)

------
ijustwantbacon
I'm in Australia. If only there was some way to get an Arduino Uno in
Australia. OH WAIT THERE IS, SNAP.

<http://jacobsdirect.com/arduino/1-arduino-uno-rev3.html>

~~~
nosignal
If I had karma enough to downvote advertising, I would.

FWIW, Little Bird electronics are another Australian supplier of Arduino &
associated electronics. <http://littlebirdelectronics.com/products/arduino-
uno-r3>

No association, except for being a satisfied customer.

It's always a toss-up between ordering locally & just shipping from Sparkfun,
though, especially with the exchange rate.

~~~
rebelnz
I buy most of my hardware from Little Bird too - I could easily source it
cheaper but they provide awesome service. I attended a great presentation of
theirs showcasing <http://ninjablocks.com/>

